# AquaScaping World Magazine - www.aquascapingworld.com



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope this is ok...If not please let me know.

Many of you already know of John N. here at APC, he has just released an Online Magazine. Check it out at:

www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Aquascapingworld.com*

Excellent! Subscribing at the moment! :first:
I've been waiting for something like this.. Thanks John!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Aquascapingworld.com*

I just signed up! WE NEED MORE PEOPLE!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Way to go John


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Done... Now - how do i get the magazine?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

I believe it is an online magazine. You can download the pdf file from the site.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Looks interesting...I just signed on. So what does that mean? Is this a paper magazine or an e-mag?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Very cool. I don't think there's an actual published magazine though sir-- that's why it's an online magazine.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Think of it as a magazine gone green...no need to cut down trees, because it's not on paper.

btw Is it possible to download pdf's onto a CD?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Great idea! keep up the good work. If I tried to read an entire magazine on my computer I would probably go blind. j/k


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

you can burn the pdf on the CD, like you burn al sorts of files


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

wow, that is actually a lot of info


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Nice.

Just posted the link on a Aussie plant related forum so hopefully they should get some Aussie members joining up.


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Did the same on aDutch forum.

Great initiative!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

It's getting some visibility within SCAPE right now.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: AquaScaping World Magazine - aquascapingworld.com*

Bump


----------

